# GOOD LUCK WEDNESDAY MAZ!!!!!!!!!!!



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Good luck hun!!! Hope you get tonnes of brilliant Eggies and Phoebee and Phoebo are back snuggled with you soon!!!!!

*
GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Me too! I'm sending you lots of       

Lots of luck for Monday Wednesday hun 

Lou and Wiggle


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Good luck hunni hope all goes well and if your sedation was as good as mine you will love it


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

awww thanks girls, ec aint on monday now tho   hopefully it will be on weds


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Good luck for wednesday hun!! 

xxxx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

GOOD LUCK FOR WEDNESDAY MAZ

Wishing you all the best Hun 
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Good Luck maz for EC

hope u get lots of eggies

             

Love Em & Willow

              ​


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Maz

Wishing you loads of luck!! 

      

Nic x


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Loadsa luck Maz!!



Maria x


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

So sorry for gatecrashing i just wanted to wish Maz luck for EC

*            

GOOD LUCK

           

FOR EC

           

MAZ

           *​
Thinking of you hun xxx

Bekie


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

thanks so much girls          

im gonna text Bekie when i come out (about lunchtime) and she will let you all know how i get on 

      ​
love maz xxx


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

[size=20pt]Huge Good Luck wishes for you tomorrow Maz!!
I'm sure you'll get a bumper crop......will definitely be checking in to see how you do!
          

Lots of love Rhonda.xxxx​


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hello 

Maz has text me, and wanted me to let you know that she got .........



*16 EGGIES    *​
*CONGRATS MAZ SO SO PLEASED FOR YOU   *​
Bekie


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Bekie

phew

been stalking this board for the last hour or so 

thanks for posting

Maz

Well done you

Sending lots of        
for the lab of lurve tonight

 for the call tomorrow 
and be pampered 

Love Emxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Maz

16 eggies - thats fantastic!

Well done

Nic x


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

WELL DONE MAZ...

Good luck    

Luv Ruth xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

BRILLIANT NEWS!!!!!

YAY!!!!!!!!!!

Phoebee and Phoebo gonna be coming home soon!!!

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

hiya girls  

still feel really tired, im gonna have a lie down in a bit.

Bekie thanks for letting everyone know hun    

im so happy we have so many eggies, when we had the scan on sat we were told we had only 9 good follies.

ive got to ring them at 11 tomoro so i will post on here to let you know how many embies i have  

love maz xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Obviously I am gatecrashing this thread (knowing you from a different one!!!) but just wanted to say congratulations MAZ!

Good fert and dividing vibes coming your way. x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Wooooo hooooooo Maz! Just seen this thread! 

Congratulations honey! Sending lots of fertilising vibes your way                                        

Good luck for that phone call today sweety!

Love
Tracy
xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2007)

well after spending the last 48 mins pressing redial cos the phone was engaged i finally got thru  

right i got 16 eggs,
14 were mature,
12 fertilized but.....
4 of those fertilixed with more than 1 sperm and cant be used, so.....

i got 8 good embryo's    

ive got to ring again tomoro to check on them and i will be having et on saturday  

thanks girls          love maz xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Maz

thats fantastic news honey

So pleased for you

 for ET saturday honey

love Emxx*


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

WELL DONE MAZ! 

Good luck for ET on Saturday!

Lou
XX​


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Congrats and Good luck for Saturday Maz!!!!  Dividing vibes winging their way to you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

hiya girls 

ive just rang care and i have....

7 embryo's
2x2 cells grade 2-3
1x3 cells grade 2
3x4 cells grade 2
1x4 cells grade 3

does anyone know if thats good? 

ive got et tomoro at 10


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Maz ive just seen this  

Wishing u loads of luck for tomorrow hun

Kate xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Maz, they sound great hunnie! By tomorrow they will have even more cells!

We are just on our way out camping for the weekend, but I wanted to wish you lots and lots of luck for ET tomorrow!!

When I get back you will already be PUPO!!

Love and hugs, and more fertilising vibes
Tracy
xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

thanks tracy  enjoy your camping trip babe









love maz xxx


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Oh Maz,

Just want to wish you lots of luck for ET tomorrow!!!! Will be thinking of you, and am sending lots of            your way!!

Love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

GOOD LUCK FOR ET MRS!!!!


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Good luck Maz       

Take care 
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Maz sounds like a good bunch of embies you got there! Good luck for ET today.

Nic x


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2007)

thank you girls     

phoebe and phoebo are tucked up nicely, i just hope they stay there  

                         

love n hugs to you all, maz, phoebe and phoebo xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

sticky vibes coming your way.....xxx


----------

